# ADOPTED---Golden in need of rescue



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm too far away to help, but this might help:
*Golden Retriever in pound (San Luis Obispo Cty Anml Svcs)*

Date: 2010-10-29, 2:59PM PDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]



This DOG - ID#A171757 

I am a male, gold Golden Retriever. 
My age is unknown. I came to the shelter from South County. 

I am currently available for adoption. 

I have been at the shelter since Oct 24, 2010. 
This information is less than 1 hour old. 
Back 
For more information about this animal, call: 
San Luis Obispo County Animal Services at (805) 781-4400 
Ask for information about animal ID number A171757 

San Luis Obispo County Animal Services 
SLO County Animal Services 

885 Oklahoma Street 
San Luis Obispo, CA 93405 
Voice: (805) 781-4400 Fax: (805) 781-1065 


Location: San Luis Obispo Cty Anml Svcs
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks, I didn't think to include the ad text.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I emailed the rescue groups closest to them.

For future reference, please email the rescue groups in CA a copy of the postings you find, you can find them listed here:

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Also send to Claire's Friend; she is in the SLO area.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> I emailed the rescue groups closest to them.
> 
> For future reference, please email the rescue groups in CA a copy of the postings you find, you can find them listed here:
> 
> National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


Many Thanks!!!! I'll keep a link to this.



Jackson'sMom said:


> Also send to Claire's Friend; she is in the SLO area.


Will do.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Please*

*Please let us know if you hear anything from the Golden Ret. Rescues in California and from Claire's Friend.*
POOR BABY!!! Did you email Homeward Bound Golden Ret. Rescue?

http://www.homewardboundgoldens.org/


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

He does not appear to be in the shelter any more. But I have calls in to make sure.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

I also emailed the lady who I had posted for in here who was looking for a second Golden and she is checking up on it as well. Between her and Clarie's Friend and the others who have forwarded the info I feel pretty confident this boy will end up somewhere good. :crossfing


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

He has been adopted !!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

That's the best possible news!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Yayyyyyyyyyyyy! Way to go everyone!

Another one saved--because of all your efforts!

SJ


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

I love it when things work out.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Glad*

So glad he was adopted-someone got a very beautiful dog!


----------

